# Oil usage on 2.0 TFSI engine



## daz31168 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi 

Recently bought my 08 Mk2 TT from my local Audi dealer.

I recently went back to dealers for a new key to be coded(under warranty thankfully), and when I got my car back the service assistant told me the oil level was low and offered me a 1litre top up bottle for £17.00!!

Are TT engines thirsty or is it just mine need a little oil before oil service. I have checked and it just over half way.

Thanks


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't been keeping a record but I reckon mine gets through around half a litre a month, which as far as Im aware for petrol turbo engines is fairly normal.


----------



## daz31168 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, thought I had a leaky engine.  [smiley=book2.gif]

So half litre is normal, my last car 1.8 T A4 never needed any oil, except at service time.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you didn't check oil level when you collected TT, then you don't really know how much it has used.
Don't assume the level was correct. Top it up to correct level & then check weekly, depending on how many miles you do.
Hoggy.


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's pretty common for them to drink oil.

Although mine hasn't shifted off the maximum in the 2k miles I've had it, my previous Octavia VRS (same engine) used to drink a fair bit.


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If you didn't check oil level when you collected TT, then you don't really know how much it has used.
> Don't assume the level was correct. Top it up to correct level & then check weekly, depending on how many miles you do.
> Hoggy.


I didn't think about the mileage, I can do up to 1500 a month so that would justify me getting through a fair amount of oil. Just checked the manual and it says "oil consumption can be up to 0.5l/1000km"


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Try Opie Oils for good bargains for oil of the correct spec - additional discounts available for being a TTOC member, and they often have special offers on their website

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you are happy to use Castrol Edge 5w-30 which is the correct Audi spec of 504/507 then £20 cheaper at 
http://www.eurocarparts.com/
with TTF discount .
Hoggy.


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Halfords also do an oil which meets the right spec at a good price.

It's made by castrol so is almost certainly the same stuff as edge 5w30!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Chrispy12 said:


> Halfords also do an oil which meets the right spec at a good price.
> 
> It's made by castrol so is almost certainly the same stuff as edge 5w30!


Hi, What's the price though ? bet it's not cheaper than Euro for 5 litres delivered.
Hoggy.


----------



## Chrispy12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Chrispy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Halfords also do an oil which meets the right spec at a good price.
> ...


I've only ever bought a 2 litre bottle for top ups but I think it's about £15.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If you are going to buy from Halfords, order on-line for collection at your local shop - it's cheaper!

I recently got 2 x 5 litres of semi synthetic diesel engine oil for £40 with 2 sets of their Professional range of screwdrivers free. Even the screen wash was £1 per 5 litres cheaper by ordering on line.

The 2.0 TFSI engine seems quite variable on oil consumption and I believe that to some extent it depends on how it was run in: if that process was too gentle then high oil consumption is the result.
My previous TT was a 2.0 and it used hardly any oil between services, certainly not enough to need a top up.

As a comparison, on a recent trip covering just under 4300 miles in 14 days my current TT RS used only 0.5 litres of oil. That included some vMax on German Autobahns.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

My 07 2.0tfsi s-tronic hardly used any.
Strange.


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

If anyone wants 5 litres of castrol edge, PM me with an offer. I live near M3 J3.

I booked my car in for an oil change weeks ahead of time, bought the oil from Opie, and am now part-exing the car on saturday, so don't need it. It is 1 4l bottle and 1 1l bottle, all sealed, plus you can have whatever else i have in open bottles. Haven't been out to the garage to check, but maybe another couple of litres.

The 5l cost me £50.03.

I don't get on here frequently, so please be patient!


----------



## daz31168 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, will top up to correct level and keep an eye on it. 

Cherrs


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

In my old mk5 gti it only got the oil topped up on its annual service. With the TT is every few months!!


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

my '07 TT is the only VAG car I own that uses oil (1 litre every 3000km). My other cars (2 mk6 golfs and a scirocco) don't :?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Covered 4K miles in my 2.0T, (16K miles at purchase) and oil is halfway between levels, so 1/2 litre so far.


----------



## Nobbychapps (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys I'm new here so if I offend anyone please accept my apologises I have a 2010 s line roadster has done just 13,285 mls and has used 17 lts of oil does anyone think this is excessive for this year and mileage car ??? according to Audi it's in their tolerances for consumption ???  I'm considering legal proceedings would appreciate feedback thanks


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If you are happy to use Castrol Edge 5w-30 which is the correct Audi spec of 504/507 then £20 cheaper at
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/
> with TTF discount .
> Hoggy.


So £48.98 less £20.00 => £28.98 for 4 litres of fully synth? If that's the case that's a very good price.

I usually get mine from Asda Direct online order for £35. Although it seems their price has crept up recently.

Presumably you have to ring them to apply the TTF discount?


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

When I had my (07) 2.0 TFSi I only topped up twice during the period of owning it (2 years)
It was an S-tronic model roadster FWD. not sure what's going on but I think its maybe the oil that's originally put in the car at build, I have read that the wrong oil, at any stage of a cars life can set it up to be a guzzler when it comes to lube!

Something to do with valve seats and seals or something like that, I read up on it after the wife's Corsa had its engine rebuilt and then began to burn oil where it had not before the rebuild.

Also, how hard do you drive your car?

Do you let it warm up in the morning before planting the GO Pedal? (3-5 mins before driving it)

Do you do very short A-B journeys or do you use the motorway more, maybe a mix?

What oil are you using, is it OEM spec oil?

Do you see any smoke in the morning on start up or under load?

Have you noticed any leaks?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Various mechanical factors that influence oil usage:

- how well are the piston rings run in? 
- how efficient do the valve seals seal?
- how much oil is leaking inside in the turbo?
- how well does the carter ventilation work and seal under pressure?
- possible leaks like through the seal of the valve cover.

It's always good to keep a track record of top ups. At some stage you know how your engine behaves. When it starts to behave differently you know something is wrong.

Mine is using 1l per 6500 miles. Pretty constant too between 18k and 65k miles. I never top up 1l. I add between 300 and 500 ml at the time, keeping it close to max.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Chrispy12 said:


> Halfords also do an oil which meets the right spec at a good price.
> 
> It's made by castrol so is almost certainly the same stuff as edge 5w30!


Is it Castrol or Halfords branded?


----------



## TTriumphanTT (Nov 6, 2010)

Nobbychapps said his car used 17 litres of oil in just over 13,000 miles. Unless this is a typo this seems very high to me although I have never owned a car with the VAG 2.0 litre tsfi engine. Is someone going to answer his question since he appears to be about to start litigation on the issue?


----------



## Plake (Nov 23, 2012)

13285 miles is 21392km, so 17L would be 0.79L/1000km ie. outside Audi's tolerance

Personally I'm amazed that the 2.0L petrol uses so much oil, but mine does too - am guessing around 4L per 12000 miles or 0.21L/1000km.

Whether this is grounds for Nobbychaps to take legal action though....?


----------



## garethdeb (Jan 14, 2013)

Our 2.0tfsi uses a litre approx every 2 months. I was seriously worried about it till I saw this thread a month or so ago so looks like this engine just needs oil, guess its the turbo?
G


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

Nobbychapps said:


> Hi guys I'm new here so if I offend anyone please accept my apologises I have a 2010 s line roadster has done just 13,285 mls and has used 17 lts of oil does anyone think this is excessive for this year and mileage car ??? according to Audi it's in their tolerances for consumption ???  I'm considering legal proceedings would appreciate feedback thanks


That equates to about 781 miles per litre or, in old money, about 400 miles to a pint (approaching banger territory) which is way over the top whatever Audi say. I thought my previous 2.0TFSI DSG was heavy on oil at about 1100 miles to 0.5lt. The handbook quotes a worst case consumption which, I suspect, is a lot better than yours. I should say you have a very good case to take the matter further. Good luck.


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

Further to my last, the handbook quotes a maximum consumption of 0.5lt per 1000km (621 miles)!


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If you are happy to use Castrol Edge 5w-30 which is the correct Audi spec of 504/507 then £20 cheaper at
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/
> with TTF discount .
> Hoggy.


I couldn't find the EuroCarParts discount code?

Cancel that - found the banner right in front of me! GET25 is the code.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

CADF said:


> Further to my last, the handbook quotes a maximum consumption of 0.5lt per 1000km (621 miles)!


Mine uses a litre about every 3,000 mies, so normal then?

First car I've had since a mk1 escort 30 odd years ago that used any between services.

Asked dealer and got the expected "they all do that sir..."


----------



## Nobbychapps (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your comments I don't just lose a ltr or its 5ltrs at a time twice already last time 2ltrs  not a happy bunny forking out for oil on a thirty odd thousand pound car !!! Very poor I think !!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

See my post earlier. You may need to get a couple of things checked. Too much oil consumption may damage your catalytic converter in the long run.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

mr gee said:


> my '07 TT is the only VAG car I own that uses oil (1 litre every 3000km). My other cars (2 mk6 golfs and a scirocco) don't :?


Update: Changed PCV at last service and the oil consumption is 1l for 8000km


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Audi state .5 litre per 1000 miles as normal, I too feel the oil consumption is high. Its seems most accept this poor engineering, but surely as has been mentioned this is no acceptable in a 30-40k vehicle in fact any resonably engineered vehicle. 
It may be that there is no actual damage occuring, but it does mean if you took a long drive accross europe you would perform a full oil change on route. Not exactly 'vorsprung durch technik'. Maybe just add to the 'window reg' and 'faulty light cluster' as normal for tt owners to have fork out to repair.
With a decent sized forum such as this perhaps its about time to speak with one voice instead of the old 'divide and conquer' routine. :x


----------



## Jparnell11 (Nov 4, 2012)

My oil consumption goes down quicker than I'd like too, but having a Rx8 before the TT is a god-send with oil!! The only bit that concerns me is that when I had it serviced the man at the garage said I had burnt oil on the spark plugs :?


----------



## Choppen17 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all I bought my 2008 2.0 TFSI roadster July this year, I have always kept an eye on my fluid levels with previous cars and in September my oil level was down to the half way mark, I topped it up and I didn't think anymore about it until last week the oil level was down again, so I called Audi and booked it in to be looked at, I collected the car tonight and they have asked me to do the oil consumption test, I have to do 600 miles and take it back in, they explained they have weighed the oil before checking the level.

I asked if they had any idea what was causing it and they said my car passed all the tests they performed on it (they didn't tell me what these tests were) and there is no oil leaks. They did open up and say they have had 2 A4'sin recently with similar oil problems and they had to changed the piston rings and rods for upgraded ones.

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Choppen17 (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally took my car in last week, they removed the oil, weighed it and sent the results to Audi Germany.

I was told everything was fine and acceptable.

When I questioned the oil useage they said there is no leaks and the turbo is fine, the 2.0 TFSI engine just uses oil and it is a common thing.

They told me to keep an eye on it and if I have any worries in the future to come back for another check, they have it on record now so I should have nothing to worry about, easy for them to say.

Any change I will let you know.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Perhaps the TT was named after Castrol TT 2-stroke oil.


----------



## Tommy67 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have had this problem with my 2010 A5 with a 2.0 TFSI Engine. It used about a liter per 1000Km in the end. The have done a couple of modifications in the beginning. those worked for about 1 year and consumption was relatively ok.

After about a year the consumption went up again. In the end it again used about 1liter per 1000Km, I went to Audi and they weighed the hell out of it a couple of times and came to the conclusion it was not good (who figured.....).

The car had about 90.000 Km done and the headquarters instructed them to get the car in and do a rebuild of the topend. They changed rods, pistons, crankshaft bearings and piston rings.

Their manufacturer had built some these items with the wrong specifications, hence the loss of oil and the damage to some of the other parts. 
The problem was resolved in later 2.0 FTSI engines.

So keep a close eye on this if you notice unusual high consumption, it is a known problem!


----------

